# Der Tod am Geländer



## IBFS (22 Juli 2012)

> [h=3]Eine 22-Jährige musste sterben, weil eine Treppe des  Altenpflegeheimes „Herbstsonne“ in Kamenz unter Strom stand. Eine  unglückliche Verkettung?[/h]





http://www.sz-online.de/nachrichten/artikel.asp?id=3113158

Wenn das Geländer ordnungsgemäß geerdet gewesen wäre - egal ob FI oder nicht, dann wäre die Sicherung in jedem Falle rausgeflogen. In sofern ist der Artikel nicht korrekt.

Frank


----------



## Tommi (22 Juli 2012)

IBFS schrieb:


> Wenn das Geländer ordnungsgemäß geerdet gewesen wäre



Tja, da ist die Dunkelziffer wohl hoch.
Das ist mal wieder so ein Artikel, der sich* leider *sehr gut für
 Unterweisungen eignet.

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## GLT (22 Juli 2012)

IBFS schrieb:


> Wenn das Geländer ordnungsgemäß geerdet gewesen wäre


Seit wann müsste ein metallener Handlauf einer Treppe per se geerdet sein?

Wäre indes der Beleuchtungsstromkreis mit einem RCD versehen gewesen, wäre dieser Unfall vermieden worden.

Ähnliche Fälle gibt es vermutlich häufiger als vermutet; ein Kabel ist schnell mal "angespaxt" - es passiert halt (noch) nichts u. fällt somit nicht auf.


----------



## Tommi (22 Juli 2012)

Hallo,

aufgrund des Bildes ist das eigentlich kein Handlauf, sondern
eine komplette metallische Treppe, die man durchaus als Teil des
Gebäudes sehen kann und dann muss sie geerdet sein.
FI ist "nur" bei Steckdosen durch Benutzung von Laien
vorgeschrieben (VDE 0100-410). 
Das ist mein Kenntnisstand, aber ich bin kein Gebäudeplaner. 

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## MSB (22 Juli 2012)

@Tommi
Bei genauem lesen war das Problem wohl gerade, DASS die Treppe geerdet war,
der auf dem Bild *nicht* mehr vorhandene Handlauf aber wohl nicht.

Somit stellte die arme Frau "die" Verbindung zwischen dem unter Strom stehenden Handlauf und der bestens geerdeten Metalltreppe her.

Einen explizit geerdeten zusätlichen Handlauf hätte ich noch nirgends gesehen, und kann mir auch beim besten Willen,
nicht vorstellen, das sowas in irgend einer Vorschrift gefordert werden würde.

Insofern wäre wohl wirklich das einzige was in dem Fall unter Umständen geholfen hätte ein FI.

Aus rein technischer Sicht ist das ganze also objektiv wohl tragisch, aber nach dem was in dem Artikel steht,
kann man wohl niemanden einen wirklichen Vorwurf machen.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## rostiger Nagel (22 Juli 2012)

Wobei so ein schön zur Öse verarbeites 6qmm Kuper an einer Messingschraube ist bestimmt sehr Dekorativ an jeden Handlauf.


----------



## Matze001 (22 Juli 2012)

Also ich hätte den Handlauf vermutlich auch nicht geerdet! 

Ein FI ist für Lichtstromkreise leider nicht Pflicht, mit der Begründung das diese nicht mit Menschen in Kontakt kommen (Anders als der Staubsauger, Fön, ...)
Ich kann diese Aussage nachvollziehen, aber dennoch finde ich sie schwachsinnig! Warum sagt man nicht einfach pauschal: FI! und dann ist gut.
Ausnahmen sind auch fest angeschlossene Geräte, auch wieder grenzwertig. Wenn ich bei nem Fön den Stecker abknipse und direkt anklemme darf ich ihn ohne FI betrieben. Die Gefahr hat sich aber nicht geändert.

Eine Ähnliche Geschichte habe ich persönlich erlebt: Ich habe die Oberschränke einer Küche abgehangen, und fand auf höhe der Dübel quer durch den Raum gezogen eine Gips-Spur. Da die Elektrik eh neu musste zog ich an der IMPU-Leitung (NYIF) und stellte fest, dass der Küchenbauer JEDEN Dübel in den Aussenleiter gejagt hat, und der Querschnitt teilweise noch bei 0,2mm^2 lag. Wasserkocher, Mikrowelle, Radio und Kaffeemaschine taten trotzdem Tapfer ihren Dienst, abgesichert mit H16A!

Es ist Gott sei Dank niemand zu schaden gekommen, und auch die Dübel waren eine Art "Isolierung", aber es hätte auch anders enden können (Schraube aufm Außenleiter, von innen erreichbar, oder indirekt durch einen Brand).

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## Markus Rupp (22 Juli 2012)

Da muß ich dir recht geben @ Matze

Ein Kollege von mir hat ein Kind verloren. Grund war eine veraltete E-Installation (Rot-Draht-Phase) ín Verbindung mit einer IKEA-Lampe, welche durch Berührung des Lampenkörpers ein- und ausgeschalten wurde. Leider war hier der Steckdose nicht genullt worden soweit ich weiß. Solche Dinge geschehen öfters als man denkt. Leider sind die Gesetzestexte hier sehr sehr Lückenhaft. Ich bin auch für eine generelle FI-Pflicht im Haushalt und Wohnbereich.


----------



## MSB (22 Juli 2012)

Rupp schrieb:


> Ein Kollege von mir hat ein Kind verloren. Grund war eine veraltete E-Installation (Rot-Draht-Phase) ín Verbindung mit einer IKEA-Lampe, welche durch Berührung des Lampenkörpers ein- und ausgeschalten wurde. Leider war hier der Steckdose nicht genullt worden soweit ich weiß. Solche Dinge geschehen öfters als man denkt. Leider sind die Gesetzestexte hier sehr sehr Lückenhaft. Ich bin auch für eine generelle FI-Pflicht im Haushalt und Wohnbereich.



Zu dem was du hier schreibst, und das was Matze schreibt, und auch der Grund des Threads hier,
gibt es aber einen ganz entscheidenden Unterschied.

Der Geländerfall sowie der Fall von Matze ist imho durch keine mir bekannte Messung aufdeckbar,
der Fall den du anschneidest aber schon, insofern hätte der Fall durch eine Routinemäßige Prüfung,
der Marketingname lautet "E-Check" wohl ziemlich leicht aufgedeckt werden können.

Natürlich ist mir auch klar, das den im privaten Bereich praktisch keiner durchführen lässt,
und selbst das Angebot von Kollegen das ganze kostenlos zu machen, und somit nur die Behebung von festgestellten Mängeln zahlen zu müssen,
stößt bei den allermeisten Leuten auf absolut taube Ohren.

Zur FI-Pflicht, wenn man den nicht halbwegs regelmäßig mal prüft, ist das in dem Fall dann auch eine trügerische Sicherheit,
aber zugegebnermaßen besser als nichts.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Markus Rupp (22 Juli 2012)

Das ist richtig, aber genau hier bin ich der Meinung das die Gesetzestexte sowie Prüfverordnungen dringend geändert und angepasst werden sollten


----------



## Matze001 (22 Juli 2012)

Und ein FI bringt bei Falsch-Verkabelung nichts!

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## Markus Rupp (22 Juli 2012)

Alles richtig, deswegen bin ich für eine regelmäßige Prüfung, aber das wird wohl ein Wunschtraum bleiben. Bei keiner anderen Materie im technischen Bereich wird so wenig geprüft wie bei Elektroinstallationen im Wohnbereich. Mir ist auch klar das die besten Prüfungen nichts bringen, wenn man sie beukotiert. Aber KFZ werden mindestens alle 2 Jahre geprüft. Durch Elektroinstallationen wurde im Jahr 2008 ca 60 Menschen getötet, da prüft niemand, warum eigentlich?


----------



## MSB (22 Juli 2012)

Rupp schrieb:


> Das ist richtig, aber genau hier bin ich der Meinung das die Gesetzestexte sowie Prüfverordnungen dringend geändert und angepasst werden sollten



Da gibt es aber auch ein Problem, das ist in erster Linie ein psychologisches.

Strom ist im Erfahrungsschatz der meisten Leute nicht gefährlich, einen Stromschlag haben auch die meisten schon erlitten,
und außer einer kurzen Zuckung ist natürlich, oder eher glücklicherweise, nichts passiert.
Elektriker ist aus Prinzip ja jeder irgendwie, die paar Drähte kann ja jeder Depp zusammenschustern,
wenn was nicht passt sieht man das ja auch sofort daran, das es nicht funktioniert.

Nun ja, kurz um, da haben die Elektriker bzw. die div. Verbände wohl jahrzehntelang gepennt,
bei unseren guten Freunden den Kaminkehrern, als Paradebeispiel, wäre sowas sicher nicht passiert.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Perfektionist (22 Juli 2012)

Rupp schrieb:


> Durch Elektroinstallationen wurde im Jahr 2008 ca 60 Menschen getötet, da prüft niemand, warum eigentlich?


weil rd. 500 bei Bränden und 5000 bei Verkehrsunfällen ums Leben kamen. Und dann sterben angeblich auch noch 140.000 Raucher acht Jahre früher als nötig, 74.000 sterben an Alkoholkonsum. 800.000 sterben jährlich sowieso, spätestens an alt werden.

Wer sich also um die sechzig Elektrototen pro Jahr kümmert, kann sich also getrost in die Reihe der Gutmenschen einreihen. Ich musste erst neulich laut loslachen, als ich mal wieder geprüfte Wasserkocher, Kaffeemaschinen und Radiokassettenrecorder in einem Aufenthaltsraum vorfand, mitsamt Inventarnummer. Die Wahrheit ist doch, dass die hundert Beschäftigten, die dies gemeinschaftlich in der Firma benutzen, zuhause die gleichen Geräte ohne regelmässige Überprüfung betreiben.

Schonmal mitten auf der Landstrasse eine Geschwindigkeitsbegrenzung auf 40km/h an einer Bundesstrassenanschlussstelle gesehen? Bestimmt wars ein Bürgermeistersöhnchen, was zuvor an dieser Stelle verstarb, bevor diese drastische Massnahme ergriffen wurde... - jedenfalls lagen jahrelang Blumen an der Stelle


----------



## Blockmove (22 Juli 2012)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> Schonmal mitten auf der Landstrasse eine Geschwindigkeitsbegrenzung auf 40km/h an einer Bundesstrassenanschlussstelle gesehen? Bestimmt wars ein Bürgermeistersöhnchen, was zuvor an dieser Stelle verstarb, bevor diese drastische Massnahme ergriffen wurde... - jedenfalls lagen jahrelang Blumen an der Stelle



Stell dir vor es gibt tatsächlich auch noch verantwortungsbewusste Menschen in Behörden, Kommunen, Politik und Wirtschaft. Und so traurig es ist, manchmal bedarf es eben erst eines Unglücks bevor gehandelt wird.
Vergleich doch einfach mal unsere Fertigungsstätten hier mit denen im Ausland. Ich glaub da können viele von genügend Geschichten erzählen.

Auch bei uns gibt es den Check von Kaffeemaschinen, Wasserkochern und allen weiteren Elektrogeräten. Und im Gegensatz zu dir lache ich nicht darüber, denn jedesmal werden irgendwelche beschädigten und unsichere Geräte gefunden.
Und vielleicht denkt ja mancher dann doch nach und schaut sich seine Geräte zu Hause besser an.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## MSB (22 Juli 2012)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Und im Gegensatz zu dir lache ich nicht darüber, denn jedesmal werden irgendwelche beschädigten und unsichere Geräte gefunden.
> Und vielleicht denkt ja mancher dann doch nach und schaut sich seine Geräte zu Hause besser an.



Und weißt du was das wirklich schlimme daran ist?
Diejenigen die die Sachen täglich benutzen haben das wahrscheinlich schon viel länger gewusst bzw. bemerkt,
das am ein oder anderen Gerät was defekt ist, es hat allerdings keine Sau interessiert, bzw. es ist ja ein Aufkleber sicher bis "Datum" drauf.
Nein, da muss zuerst irgendein Prüfer kommen, der das Geraffel wg. in aller Regel offensichtlicher "sichtbarer" Defekte dann ausrangieren lässt,
wobei ich gar nicht wissen will, wie viele auf diese Art ausrangierte Gerätschaften dann bei irgendwelchen Mitarbeiter "daheim" ihren Dienst tun.

Und das finde ich äußerst traurig, und führt gleichzeitig Fluch und Segen von solchen Prüfungen vor Augen.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Tommi (23 Juli 2012)

MSB schrieb:


> Bei genauem lesen war das Problem wohl gerade, DASS die Treppe geerdet war,
> der auf dem Bild *nicht* mehr vorhandene Handlauf aber wohl nicht.



Oh ja, so kann es gewesen sein.

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Safety (23 Juli 2012)

Hallo,
hier eine Seite bei der man die Vielzahl von mangelhaften Produkten erkennen kann, kommen bei Elektrogeräten sehr oft aus Asien.
Man kann über Unfälle und Tödliche Unfälle sehr leicht diskutieren, was das in der Realität bedeutet merkt man erst wenn es in der eigenen Familie vorkommt oder wenn man als verantwortlicher vor dem Richter steht. Im Maschinebau sind unsichere Maschinen meist eine Folge von Kostendruck oder vermeintlichem Kostendruck.
http://www.produktrueckrufe.de/
oder Rapex


----------



## Perfektionist (23 Juli 2012)

MSB schrieb:


> Und weißt du was das wirklich schlimme daran ist?
> Diejenigen die die Sachen täglich benutzen haben das wahrscheinlich schon viel länger gewusst bzw. bemerkt,
> das am ein oder anderen Gerät was defekt ist, es hat allerdings keine Sau interessiert, bzw. es ist ja ein Aufkleber sicher bis "Datum" drauf.
> ...
> Und das finde ich äußerst traurig, und führt gleichzeitig Fluch und Segen von solchen Prüfungen vor Augen.


was eben nicht gefragt ist, ist die Eigenverantwortung.


----------



## Perfektionist (23 Juli 2012)

[





Safety schrieb:


> hier eine Seite bei der man die Vielzahl von mangelhaften Produkten erkennen kann, kommen bei Elektrogeräten sehr oft aus Asien.


Elektrogeräte kommen allgemein sehr oft aus Asien, und die sichersten und zuverlässigsten Autos kommen nicht nur und immer aus Deutschland. Was soll also nun wieder eine solche Stereotype?




Safety schrieb:


> Man kann über Unfälle und Tödliche Unfälle sehr leicht diskutieren, was das in der Realität bedeutet merkt man erst wenn es in der eigenen Familie vorkommt oder wenn man als verantwortlicher vor dem Richter steht.


Gerade diese Rückrufe zeigen doch, dass da irgendwelche Prüfer oder Prüfvorschriften versagt haben. Und welch grenzenloses Sicherheitsbedürfnis beim Menschen vorhanden ist und wie verschoben die Wahrnehmung werden kann, wenn es dann einen Angehörigen trifft.


----------



## Safety (23 Juli 2012)

Hallo,
auf der Verlinkten Internetseite kann man sehen das viele Produkte durch Produktprüfungen und Meldungen als Gefährlich erkannt werden und es eine entsprechende Aktion gibt.
Wenn solche Prüfungen und Meldungen nicht vorhanden wären würde es noch viel schlimmer aussehen.
Aber ich muss gestehen ich verstehe nicht ganz vorauf Du hinaus willst.
Wenn Du die entsprechenden Richtlinien ansiehst, kann man erkennen dass hier besonders die Eigenverantwortung großgeschrieben wird. Da hat sich unser Recht in Vergangenheit sehr geändert.
Beispiel BtrSichV.



> Elektrogeräte kommen allgemein sehr oft aus Asien, und die sichersten und zuverlässigsten Autos kommen nicht nur und immer aus Deutschland. Was soll also nun wieder eine solche Stereotype?


Es ist eben mal so wie ich es geschrieben habe, was willst Du mir dabei unterstellen.


----------



## vollmi (23 Juli 2012)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Stell dir vor es gibt tatsächlich auch noch verantwortungsbewusste Menschen in Behörden, Kommunen, Politik und Wirtschaft. Und so traurig es ist, manchmal bedarf es eben erst eines Unglücks bevor gehandelt wird.



Wobei grad im Strassenverkehr oft blinder Aktionismus betrieben wird.

Wenn eine Person im Strassenverkehr verstirbt z.B. weil es die Strasse überquert hat und überfahren wurde und man dann da ne 40km/h tafel aufstellt, dann erhöht das zwar die Sicherheit aber vor der Tafel ist die Sicherheit immernoch dieselbe und so eine Person könnte ja auch da die Strasse überqueren und zu Tode kommen.

Wenn irgendwo auf einer Strasse 20 Personen innerhalb eines Jahres umkommen, DANN wäre es signifikant und es müsste etwas geändert werden.

Als Beispiel. Bei uns mussten vor 4 Jahren 20 Bäume einer Allee gefällt werden, weil sich da dreimal hintereinander Vollpfosten um die Bäume gewickelt haben (Ursache war überhöhte Geschwindigkeit bei ALLEN)
Deswegen 20 Bäume abzuholzen und aus einer 80km/h Zone eine 60km/h Zone zu machen ist für mich blinder Aktionismus. Aber ja, es ist keiner mehr gestorben. Aber seither sind wieder 2 im Graben gelandet (wegen überhöhter Geschwindigkeit)

mfG René


----------



## mariob (23 Juli 2012)

Naja,
 wie langsam klar wird stellt sich die Frage nach der Verhältnismäßigkeit. Das ist überall so. Es fehlt an Sensibilisierung der Leute, nur wie macht man das auf wirksame Art? Dann gab es sowas schonmal zu Zonenzeiten in der Täterä. Da kam aller paar Jahre eine Abordnung armer Wichtigtuer von der Feuerwehr ins Gebäude und schaute sich dasselbe mehr oberflächlich an. Auch die E Anlage.
Nicht das ich das wiederhaben will, aber es war ein Versuch. Und mal so auch zur Sensibilisierung, was glaubt Ihr warum bei uns z.B. mit großem Aufwand eine automatische Feuerlöschanlage betrieben und instandgehalten wird? Wenn der Laden abbrennt freut das auch manchmal den Besitzer, das ist es nicht alleine. Mal so als Tip.
Und wenn ich mir dann so manche Geräteanschlußschnüre aus China anschaue sehen die erstmal ganz gut aus. Draufstehen tuten 10 oder 16 A, mache ich eine Schutzprüfung ist erstmal der stark erhöhte Schutzleiterwiderstand auffällig. Schneidet man das Kabel auseinander stellt man fest das da viel Plaste und wenig Kupfer drin ist. Sowenig, das das Zeug nie und nimmer den Strom tragen könnte. Wer soll das im privaten Bereich feststellen?
Aber es geht noch besser, letztens hatte ich ein Kabel mit einem normalen angespritzten flachen Netzstecker ohne Schutzleiter und tata auf der anderen Seite einen Kaltgerätestecker (also Buchse um genau zu sein) mit einem Loch wo sonst ein Schutzleiterkontakt sitzt. So und nun kommt der normale Bürger, von denen es leider genug gibt die nach Feieraben kaum nach allein Hause finden und soll das überblicken? Entweder wir lösen das wie in der Zone oder prügeln die Brüder bis es der letzte gegen seinen Willen begriffen hat.

Gruß Mario


----------



## BenR (23 Juli 2012)

> Als Beispiel. Bei uns mussten vor 4 Jahren 20 Bäume einer Allee gefällt werden, weil sich da dreimal hintereinander Vollpfosten um die Bäume gewickelt haben (Ursache war überhöhte Geschwindigkeit bei ALLEN)
> Deswegen 20 Bäume abzuholzen und aus einer 80km/h Zone eine 60km/h Zone zu machen ist für mich blinder Aktionismus. Aber ja, es ist keiner mehr gestorben. Aber seither sind wieder 2 im Graben gelandet (wegen überhöhter Geschwindigkeit)



Man sollte der natürlichen Auslese auch noch eine Chance lassen. Die Idioten werden nicht so schnell alle.


----------



## Perfektionist (23 Juli 2012)

Safety schrieb:


> auf der Verlinkten Internetseite kann man sehen das viele Produkte durch Produktprüfungen und Meldungen als Gefährlich erkannt werden und es eine entsprechende Aktion gibt.


und wen erreicht die Aktion? nur (registrierte) Softwarebenutzer erfahren es, wenn es ein Bugfix gibt. oder sind die Jungs schon soweit, dass man seine Geräteseriennummer beim Kauf mit einer E-Mail-Adresse verknüpfen kann und dann auch der Rückruft bei mir zeitnah eintrifft? Und will ich das überhaupt? Also mich als Käufer identifizieren lassen? meiner Ansicht nach eine bunte Seite, die mehr irgendwelcher Imagepflege dienen soll, als dass sie wirklich was hilft. Die allermeisten sind doch nur neugierig, nachzulesen, was mal wieder für Murx (aus Asien) zu kaufen gibt.




Safety schrieb:


> Es ist eben mal so wie ich es geschrieben habe, was willst Du mir dabei unterstellen.


das Lied von der Billigware? Kauft nicht bei...?


----------



## Safety (23 Juli 2012)

Hallo,


> und wen erreicht die Aktion? nur (registrierte) Softwarebenutzer erfahren es, wenn es ein Bugfix gibt. oder sind die Jungs schon soweit, dass man seine Geräteseriennummer beim Kauf mit einer E-Mail-Adresse verknüpfen kann und dann auch der Rückruft bei mir zeitnah eintrifft? Und will ich das überhaupt? Also mich als Käufer identifizieren lassen? meiner Ansicht nach eine bunte Seite, die mehr irgendwelcher Imagepflege dienen soll, als dass sie wirklich was hilft. Die allermeisten sind doch nur neugierig, nachzulesen, was mal wieder für Murx (aus Asien) zu kaufen gibt.


den der sich Eigenverantwortlich informiert.



> Das Lied von der Billigware? Kauft nicht bei...?


Und genau das unterstellst Du mir einfach, warum?
Ich habe Fakten aufgezeigt.
Aber mich würde jetzt mal Interessiren wie Du das alles machen würdest.


----------



## Perfektionist (23 Juli 2012)

Safety schrieb:


> den der sich Eigenverantwortlich informiert.


Tja, Deine Wohnung scheint ja ganz schön leer zu sein, wenn Du allmonatlich im Internet checkst, ob Deine Energiesparlampen ungefährlich sind. Den Schinken, den Aldi grad zurückruft, den hab ich schon längst gegessen, bevor ich heute wieder im Laden war und das Plakat mit dem Rückruf gesehen habe. Wie bekommst Du raus, ob Dein Computer ungefählich ist, bevor Du ihn eingeschaltet hast?




Safety schrieb:


> Und genau das unterstellst Du mir einfach, warum?
> Ich habe Fakten aufgezeigt.


Na, denn gib mal Zahlen an. Die den Anteil der Asiaten an den Rückrufen belegen. So nackt steht Deine Aussage einfach nur da und bedient klischeehafte Vorstellungen von den Fernostprodukten. 




Safety schrieb:


> Aber mich würde jetzt mal Interessiren wie Du das alles machen würdest.


ganz rational Kosten und Nutzen abwägen. Und eben nicht jeden, der zu doof ist, ein Kartonmesser in die Hand zu nehmen, auch noch mit Kevlar-Handschuh auszurüsten.


----------



## vollmi (23 Juli 2012)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> auch noch mit Kevlar-Handschuh auszurüsten.



Jetzt aber mal halblang. Alles ist besser mit Kevlar!


----------



## Safety (23 Juli 2012)

Hallo,
ich habe mir Deine Beiträge hier im Forum mal angesehen, sorry Du hast Recht!
Ich habe dazu keine Lust und keine Zeit.
Danke für die Unterhaltung.
http://www.psi-network.de/rapex-ber...liche_produkte_stammen_aus_china_30.3129.html
http://www.swr.de/odysso/-/id=1046894/nid=1046894/did=4828318/b5be57/index.html


----------



## IBFS (23 Juli 2012)

WENN ICH GEWUSST HÄTTE ...

.................................................das mein Geländer-Thema so eine - in Teilen - unfruchtbare Diskussion bewirkt, das hätte ich es gelassen. 

(manchmal sollte man vor dem Schreiben lieber mal einen Campari trinken - soll helfen )

Und zum Thema Geländer-Erdung.  Aufgrund der Exponiertheit von Geländern sind diese oft am Blitzschutz angeschlossen bzw. werden als Ableiter verwendet. 

Wenn man natürlich keinen Blitzschutz hat - ist ja nicht (mehr) überall Vorschrift, dann gibt es auch keine Erdung.

Frank


----------



## Safety (23 Juli 2012)

Hallo Themenstarter,
Entschuldigung wollte so ein ernstes Thema nicht stören.


----------



## repök (27 Juli 2012)

Ich frage mich gerade so, welcher Vollgas einen Lampenkreis ohne RCD anschliesst? Wenn ich doch eh einen einbaue, dann wird der auch für die Lampen genutzt. Alles andere ist doch unverantwortlich.


----------



## Perfektionist (30 Juli 2012)

Meine Idee von unverantwortlich ist, den PE nicht als Schirmgeflecht um die stromführenden Adern zu legen, und Unterputz ist eigentlich auch Scheisse, weil: aus den Augen, ausm Sinn. Naja, in der Fabrik sind ja überall die gelben Blitzdreiecke - daheim bäbbt sich das niemand auf die Tapete.


----------



## ducati (30 Juli 2012)

repök schrieb:


> Ich frage mich gerade so, welcher Vollgas einen Lampenkreis ohne RCD anschliesst? Wenn ich doch eh einen einbaue, dann wird der auch für die Lampen genutzt. Alles andere ist doch unverantwortlich.



Wenn nachts um 2 das elektrische Messer in der Küche den FI raushaut, ist man manchmal froh, wenn das Licht anbleibt  und man nicht auf dem Weg zum Sicherungskasten über den halb leeren Bierkasten stolpert und die Kellertreppe runterfliegt und sich dabei das elektrische Messer (was zwar aus ist) in den Bauch rammt...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (30 Juli 2012)

ducati schrieb:


> Wenn nachts um 2 das elektrische Messer in der Küche den FI raushaut, ist man manchmal froh, wenn das Licht anbleibt  und man nicht auf dem Weg zum Sicherungskasten über den halb leeren Bierkasten stolpert und die Kellertreppe runterfliegt und sich dabei das elektrische Messer (was zwar aus ist) in den Bauch rammt...



Es besteh auch die Möglichkeit einen zweiten FI-Schutzschalter für Lampenkreise
zu setzen oder einen Personenschutzautomat. Für mich hört in der Hausinstallation
vor jeden Stromkreis ein Schutzschalter. 

Aber wer sich schon ein billiges elektrisches Brotmesser aus Fernost kauft, spart auch
an eine guten Elektroinstallation.


----------



## Benson (30 Juli 2012)

Der Meinung bin ich auch Rupp!
Normen reichen heutzutage meist nicht mehr aus, da muss auch mal der gesunder Menschenverstand mit eingesetzt werden.


----------



## ducati (31 Juli 2012)

Naja immer eine Frage der Verhältnismäßigkeit... Will hier keine Diskussion Für/wider FI führen. Gesetzliche Vorgaben müssen eingehalten werden, das ist klar. Den Rest muss jeder selbst entscheiden. Eigenverantwortung gehört auch dazu und alle Eventualitäten wird man ehh nie verhindern können...

Kann mich noch erinnern als in Mietshäusern die FIs nachgerüstet wurden und danach reihenweise die alten Waschmaschinen die FIs rausgehauen haben. Ob da wirklich alle ne neue Maschine gekauft haben oder der eine oder andere einfach den FI wieder ausgebaut hat wäre mal zu untersuchen gewesen...

Gruß.


----------



## repök (3 August 2012)

ducati schrieb:


> Wenn nachts um 2 das elektrische Messer in der Küche den FI raushaut, ist man manchmal froh, wenn das Licht anbleibt  und man nicht auf dem Weg zum Sicherungskasten über den halb leeren Bierkasten stolpert und die Kellertreppe runterfliegt und sich dabei das elektrische Messer (was zwar aus ist) in den Bauch rammt...



Überleg doch mal wieviele "Niedere" (also Nichtelektriker) sich die Lampe selbst unter die Decke schrauben. Dann kommt Zeus und macht da kurzen prozess. Wenn einer meiner Jungs sowas macht, würde ich ihm die Eier eckig schlagen und wenn er Glück hat lasse ich das Langziehen sein. Auch wenn wir in der Hausinstallation wenig zu tun haben. Das sollte jeder wissen.

Und ich bin der Meinung das gerade im Altenpflegeheim eine Notbeleuchtung notwendig ist (weiss es aber nicht). Da gäbe es dann gar keine Disskussion mehr.


----------



## Perfektionist (5 August 2012)

wer von den "Niederen" schonmal eine geschoben gekriegt hat, braucht keinen FI mehr, der hat vor dem Saft dann Achtung genug. Und ich wage es zu bezweifeln, dass da überhaupt der Auslösestrom erreicht wird, wenn der Probant ohne Angst und schwitzigen Händchen an den Leiter rankommt.

Seltsamer Weise bekommen unsere Berufskollegen oft genug eine ab, ohne dass dabei ein FI sie erretten würde. Zuletzt wars ein Draht einer Litze, der neben des Kragens einer Aderendhülse rausragte  und der gibt richtig schön Kontakt, wenn der die Haut durchsticht.

...aber in Zeiten der Halogen und nun auch vermehrt LED ist es kein Problem, mal über SELV ab Sicherungskasten für Beleuchtungszwecke nachzudenken. Für unsere Sicherheitsfanatiker...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (5 August 2012)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> wer von den "Niederen" schonmal eine geschoben gekriegt hat, braucht keinen FI mehr, der hat vor dem Saft dann Achtung genug. Und ich wage es zu bezweifeln, dass da überhaupt der Auslösestrom erreicht wird, wenn der Probant ohne Angst und schwitzigen Händchen an den Leiter rankommt.



So einen Blödsinn habe ich ja schon lange nicht mehr gelesen, ich meditiere ein bisschen wie ein
Kung Fu Kämpfer, so das ich keine Angst mehr habe und der Strom zeigt keine Wirkung mehr. 
Super...!


----------



## vollmi (5 August 2012)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> wer von den "Niederen" schonmal eine geschoben gekriegt hat, braucht keinen FI mehr, der hat vor dem Saft dann Achtung genug. Und ich wage es zu bezweifeln, dass da überhaupt der Auslösestrom erreicht wird, wenn der Probant ohne Angst und schwitzigen Händchen an den Leiter rankommt.



Och doch. Auch bei trockener Hand löst der Fi doch recht schnell aus. Nichtsdestotrotz glaube ich das die meisten nicht am Stromschlag sterben sondern weil es sie von der Leiter wischt und sie sich das Genick brechen.

mfG René


----------

